# Books I have and books I just ordered.



## NB3K

Ok I have a question. First I am going to post the numberous books that I already have. Then I will post books I just ordered. The question is, am I on the right path?

Books currently owned are:

John MacArthur's 28 vol. New Testament Commentary
John Calvin's 22 vol. Commentaries
Calvin's Institutes of the Christian Religion (Beveridge & Battles translations)
Charles Hodge's: Systematic Theology
D. Martyn Lloyd-Jones's: Studies in the Sermon on the Mount
E. H. Bancroft's: Christian Theology (Systematic & Biblical)
Paul D. Washer's: One True God (Theology Proper Workbook)
Paul D. Washers's: The Truth About Man (The Doctrine of Man)
Balanceing The Sword vols. i, ii
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Bibles Owned
KJV
ESV Study Bible
The MacArthur Study Bible (NASB)
The NIV Quest Study Bible
ESV N.T. Interlinear
I have sevral programs with many lexicons and manuscripts ie... Received Text
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Books I just ordered are:

John Owens: The Death of Death in the Death of Christ
John Owens: The Mortification of Sin
Johnathan Edwards: The Freedom of the Will
Wayne Grudem's: Systematic Theology
J.I. Packer's: Knowing God
R.C. Sproul: What is Reformed Theology?
Thomas Watson: The Doctrine of Repentance
John Piper: The Justificaion of God.
Mark Driscoll: Doctrine What Christians should Believe


I have many more books but these are the ones I study from the most. Please comment and tell me what you think. Any suggestions?-


----------



## CharlieJ

It's hard to answer your question without knowing your intentions. Are you planning on being a pastor? research scholar? well-informed lay-person? There will be a difference.

You have a bunch of solid volumes there. The least useful may be the MacArthur commentaries; consider the Hendriksen NT commentaries as a replacement, or find good recommendations for single volumes. Most large sets have some duds. In addition, how you choose your commentaries is based on your intentions (pastor? scholar? lay-person? etc.).

A few recommendations:

1) Add some historic confessions of faith and expositions of them. All the Reformed confessions are influential, powerful summaries of biblical doctrine.

2) Find some good church history resources to give you a depth of perspective. I'm sorry that I don't have any recommendations, because I read a lot of academic monographs in church history and don't really read a lot of the summary books. I've read Justo Gonzalez's whole work but didn't like it. 

3) Make sure you read some books now and then you don't expect to agree with. Read ones that are influential in the wide world of Christendom, so you can understand what your neighbors and friends are saying to you.


----------



## Iconoclast

I am not as confident with Wayne Grudem, look for others there.
Matthew Henry's Commentary have helped many a family.


----------



## NB3K

CharlieJ said:


> It's hard to answer your question without knowing your intentions. Are you planning on being a pastor? research scholar? well-informed lay-person? There will be a difference.
> 
> My intentions are to know who God is and to know what others have said and say. I do not plan on being a pastor. I do plan on writing letters to the churches in my area reguardless if they are reformed or not. The purpose is for the Glory of God only!


----------



## Andres

There are always these reading lists:

WSC recommeded reading list 

RTS recommended reading list


----------



## RandPhoenix

Church History in Plain Language by Bruce Shelley is a good book, though very basic.


----------



## Willem van Oranje

Here is my "recommended reading list". (The WSCal list is presented in an eerily similar layout and title. hmmmm.)


----------



## JM

Cause of God and Truth by John Gill
The Divine Covenants by A. W. Pink
Sermons by J. K. Popham


----------



## NB3K

I just finished reading What is Reformed Theology by, R.C. Sproul. Wow Sproul did a great job at explaining what Reformed Theology is. I have a better understanding of TULIP. 

I would be classified as a "New Calvinist" but after reading the book, Reformed Theology is sinking deeper into my marrow. I see that God's Sovereignty in Election is based on the covenant with Abraham in Genesis 15. This is why Paul in Romans 9 states that the Word of God has not failed. I see now why the Arminian, Pelagian, and Roman Catholic postions are wrong. God owes no one salvation. He has the absolute right in choosing whomever He wishes. Wow


----------



## sonlight

NB3K said:


> I just finished reading What is Reformed Theology by, R.C. Sproul. Wow Sproul did a great job at explaining what Reformed Theology is. I have a better understanding of TULIP.
> 
> I would be classified as a "New Calvinist" but after reading the book, Reformed Theology is sinking deeper into my marrow. I see that God's Sovereignty in Election is based on the covenant with Abraham in Genesis 15. This is why Paul in Romans 9 states that the Word of God has not failed. I see now why the Arminian, Pelagian, and Roman Catholic postions are wrong. God owes no one salvation. He has the absolute right in choosing whomever He wishes. Wow


 
And don't forget about Romans 8:28-30 that is just before that.


----------



## christiana

A must have is: The Christian in Complete Armour by William Gurnall


----------



## NB3K

Yes I came into the Reformed thinking under Romans 8:28-30. Actually the whole book of Romans, brought me to a Reformed position in seeing God. I remember going to my pastor and asking him, "is making a decision a work?" That is when my pastor took me under his wing and started teaching me one-on-one. I now see the Arminian is thinking he or she has made the first step because they fail to adhear to the doctrine of regeneration. I am in the middle of John Owen's Mortification of Sin, and Owen states it so clearly that unless one is regenerate they cannot mortify the deeds of the flesh. The Armianian would say that they would have to believe before they could have salvation. The Reformed believer would declare that they believe because they have been made regenerate.


----------



## JM

NB3K said:


> Books I just ordered are:
> 
> John Owens: The Death of Death in the Death of Christ
> John Owens: The Mortification of Sin
> Johnathan Edwards: The Freedom of the Will
> Wayne Grudem's: Systematic Theology
> J.I. Packer's: Knowing God
> R.C. Sproul: What is Reformed Theology?
> Thomas Watson: The Doctrine of Repentance
> John Piper: The Justificaion of God.
> Mark Driscoll: Doctrine What Christians should Believe



Which ones have you now read?


----------



## travstar

Redemption Accomplished and Applied by John Murray was an instrumental soteriological summary for me, though Principles of Conduct was my favorite of his. Actually, just go with both.


----------



## Christusregnat

Travis,

you may want to look over a list of books I have for sale; most of them are fairly solid:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f81/bun...ingham-pink-warfield-antique-book-more-61424/

If you buy them all, you're have some very good books


----------



## travstar

Adam,

Perhaps I'm too new to PB, as I am denied access to the link you provided.


----------



## Christusregnat

travstar said:


> Adam,
> 
> Perhaps I'm too new to PB, as I am denied access to the link you provided.


 

I'll PM you the list.

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## NB3K

Iconoclast said:


> Matthew Henry's Commentary have helped many a family.



I just got that book about a week ago. I have the one volume edition from Hendrickson. Very small font type, but I can handle it.

---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 PM ----------

An UpDate, .

Some more books I have since the last order are:

Matthew Henery's Full Commentary 1 vol
A. W. Pink's, THe Sovereignty of God
R.C. Sproul's Chosen by God & The Holiness of God
D'AUBIGNE's History of the Reformation
Louis Berkhof's Systematic Theology

I have the Great Confessions and the large Westminister & Calvin's Catechism


----------



## Andres

NB3K said:


> Iconoclast said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew Henry's Commentary have helped many a family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got that book about a week ago. I have the one volume edition from Hendrickson. Very small font type, but I can handle it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 PM ----------
> 
> An UpDate, .
> 
> Some more books I have since the last order are:
> 
> Matthew Henery's Full Commentary 1 vol
> A. W. Pink's, THe Sovereignty of God
> R.C. Sproul's Chosen by God & The Holiness of God
> D'AUBIGNE's History of the Reformation
> Louis Berkhof's Systematic Theology
> 
> I have the Great Confessions and the large Westminister & Calvin's Catechism
Click to expand...

 
Those are all excellent books. Now just remember, if they sit on your shelf, they do no good. You actually have to read them! (I say this from experience)


----------

